# gimme a list of ALL your symptoms.



## reason

fdgfg


----------



## Guest

SMDDP said:


> fdgfg


Amnesia. Room/Head spinning. Feeling unreal. Constant panic attacks. Trouble breathing. Feeling like I'm going crazy or going to die. Seeing things (black figures of people and bugs mostly), Worrying constantly, Feeling like I'm not in control of my body, Feeling dead, Feeling like a zombie, Feeling as if my daydreams are real, Can't remember if something was in a dream or really happened, Problems with time, Worrying about my family dying, Worrying about going catatonic, I stare sometimes- I don't move. I hold a certain position for a few minutes. It takes a lot to snap myself out of it. I hope I never get really bad, Rocking back and forth, Nausea, Thinking too much, being aggressive and mean, no longer interested in sex, sometimes I can't think, Sometimes I think too much, sometimes my brain/head gets very "heavy". blurred vision, hearing things OCCASIONALLY, feeling alone, feeling suicidal very often, no energy, constantly having to eat or drink for energy, terrible sleeping habits. Sometimes I won't sleep for 2 days. Sometimes I'll sleep for the whole day. Sometimes I'll sleep at 5am til like 12. Sometimes I'll sleep at 4pm til 2am. It's hard to remember too., trouble concentrating, I repeat things a lot when I talk, Can't recognize my family, friends, or pets, heart racing, feeling like I'm going to have a heart attack, researching mental disorders very often- Thinking I have them, Thinking about my past too much, I've become an atheist throughout this entire journey, nihilistic delusions, numbing. Especially in the mouth, tingling. constant dreaming. I remember most of them. Everything looking REALLY SUPER unfamiliar and blurry and confusing like I'm on psychedelics or something, having to squeeze something when I have a panic attack, chest tightness, scared of spending my entire life in a psychiatric hospital, lack of care for personal hygiene, low self esteem, constant sadness, extremely sensitive, can't remember who/where I am, fear of taking medication to help myself, strange delusions about why I'm here and who everyone else is, worrying about my health (physically and mentally), feeling like I'm wasting my life, but I can't help it, this is probably repetitive, but feeling like my mind is "slipping" , agitation, ears ringing, "pressure" I don't know how to describe this one- it's not like peer pressure. It's like literal pressure I feel on myself like in my ears and on my body., can't grasp things. Like when I watch a video I hear what the person is saying, but its hard to grasp it or think about it or understand it even if its really simple. It just goes in one ear and out the other, afraid of being/going "brain dead", No hope, and that's all I got for now, but I'm sure there is more. Maybe I'll come back and tell you more if I think of them. Maybe not. Eh probably not. That's enough. You get the idea.


----------



## grues0me

- Bad Memory
- Feeling like watching a movie, not "being there"
- Cottonheaded, lightheaded
- Cant focus on details, cant read books, cant concentrate on them
- emotionally detached from most things
- basically i lost the ability "to think" about things while i have been a very open minded, thoughtful person
- had a severe shock in my relationship which i couldnt get over for 2 years
- asthma, floaters in my eyes, wear contact lenses, my neck makes weird noises when i turn it
- i drink quite often, which makes it worse
- coffeine makes it worse
- dark rooms, my own home, makes me feel good
- supermarkets, especially the lights make it 1000x worse
- problems driving in the dark


----------



## match_stick_1

i'll go crazy if i try to get through them all... sorry


----------



## razer777

- Extreme anxiety
- random bouts of unprovoked fear/dread
- random bouts where everything in the environment seems sinister/ugly
- emotions feel far away
- Difficulty being able to enjoy anything
- Hard time concentrating
- losing train of thought
- scary but silly thoughts (existential angst?)
- fear that I'm never going to be able to enjoy life again
- totally inability to feel like I am "in-the-moment"
- feeling like I have no personality despite being able to act like I normally did in the past
- hard time falling asleep/staying asleep
- difficulty assessing whether or not i'm hungry or not hungry
- hard time understanding my own thoughts
- unable to think about ANYTHING other than my own brain and whats wrong with it, constantly mulling over my mental health
- reading about the brain and mental disorders for hours and hours on end on the wikipedia/the internet
- occasionally feeling significantly better only to fall into an even deeper hole when the symptoms return

Things that make it worse:
- having to concentrate on something
- coming to the conclusion that I have a serious health problem (usually from reading wikipedia/internet too much and stumbling upon the signs/symptoms of some dreadful condition)
- being really tired
- being inside for a long period of time
- artificial lighting
- being in a social situation, especially with those I'm not really close to

Things that make it better:
- exercise
- being out in the sun
- whenever I'm able to feel connected with other people
- anything to give me hope
- any rare occasion where I can feel emotionally connected to a movie or something I like
- anything that gives me hope of getting out of this hole
- sometimes I'll feel intense sadness at my own condition, which then in turn makes me happy because I'm able to feel at least SOME emotion


----------



## pancake

match_stick_1 said:


> i'll go crazy if i try to get through them all... sorry


Ditto

I got too many years of this to look back on to even be able to compile a full list. 
Visual symptoms for instance change for me over time. Body detachment too I experience differently over time. It is not clear cut. 
Maybe its because I have had this so long I have become more aware of how changeable symptoms are (or maybe it just changeable for me? Doubt it though.)

Sometimes I'll see a post on here and suddenly remember "oh yes, I used to get that. When did that stop? What was that replaced by?" (like people say, when DP/DR or an aspect thereof goes away it is just an absence not a distinct "being better")

Besides, sometimes it is hard to tell what is a symptom and what 's just plain my way of experiencing life.


----------



## BlueTank

*Symptoms*

*Mental:*
Removed from body (Depersonalization)...............................DP/DR. Lack of attachment to the world I knew including emotions and general recognition
Things seem unreal
Things feel new
Detached from what was familiar
Intrusive Thoughts..............................................................Random thoughts pop into mind. Lack of concentration and focus.
Lack of concentration 
Heavy Memory Loss............................................................Short term and "Recall" memory issues. Day seems like a blur.
Severe Insomnia ...............................................................Heavy lack of ability to sleep. Wake up in middle of night
Loss of sensation ...............................................................Out of touch with feeling hungry/full or tired/awake and time
Spacial Temporal Reasoning................................................Loss of cognition

*
Perceptual:*
"Tunnel Vision" or "Fish Bowl" ............................................ Peripheral vision is sensitive but blurry.
Paranoia 
Agoraphobia / Avoidant behavior

*Visual:*
Light Sensitivity ............................................................ Light hurts my eyes. Things previously ok are now extra bright to me.
Astigmatism Myopia ......................................................... Double vision at a distance, especially Green Light
Glare/bursts .................................................................... Glare off of bright things. Bursts off of flourescent or LED lights
Halos ............................................................................. Slight rainbow halo rings around edges of some lights
Stars/sparks ....................................................................Gold sparks in vision. Drifting "burn" sparks on occasion
Flaoters ...........................................................................Dark or Light floaters
Flashing Lights / Light Blobs................................................ Either in peripheral or while eyes are closed.
Visual Snow .....................................................................Noisy vision at night or when things are bad. Low light situations.
After Images....................................................................Positive and negative after images from any form of contrast after looking at something for only a bit.
Light Trials ...................................................................... Light trails in motion

*Auditory:*
Sound sensitivity...............................................................Jumpy at sound. Things seem very loud and annoying.
Ringing in ear...................................................................Most often Left ear. Lasts a short period of time

*Bodily/Anxiety:*
Parathesia/Fasciculation ......................................................Muscle twitches and tingles around body and face
Anxiety buzzing.................................................................Burning sensation in extremities and back of neck.
Lump in throat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow i can really relate to you Razer! The whole hunger thing and times where your personality is not really there but your acting like you used to. And the times when things look creepy. Sort of horror-film-filter.

There are so many people that talk about the memory issues!!! theres so many symptoms and with the memory and cognition stuff I get so tired of hearing about how "harmless DP/DR" is. Comas don't kill you either.
A drop of cognition is hell, and you only hear about this when you ask a true sufferer.


----------



## rob35235

- Derealization that gets worse for a 1-3 weeks and then somewhat better for 1-3 weeks or so

- Vertigo or a sense of rocking on a boat all day that lasts all day every day and comes on for a few weeks at a time, then disappears for weeks to months

- When my derealization first got bad, I was having issues with an abnormally racing pulse and irregular heart flutters.

- A strange feeling in my upper stomach that comes and goes that is like nausea, but not really.

- The urge to eat more than I need to

- Exercise often makes my symptoms worse

- Bright sunlight and being outside definitely make me feel worse

- Visual processing issues (ie my vision per se seems okay mostly, but my brain blurs it all when looking from thing to thing, face to face, or room to room, or if I look around alot things blur and I get confused). Derealization is a very visual oriented problem for me. Sunlight is unbearably bright

- Severe sleep disturbances/ waking up feeling like I am about to die

- Often feels like in a dark room that my vision is fading away and I'm going blind, but if I turn on a light it all goes away.

- Sometimes seeing vivid colors or patterns when i close my eyes at night

- "LSD vision" I see streaks of light as I look to and especially away from light sources, esepcially if the room is dim or dark

- Constant 24/7 Pressure in my head.

- Throbbing headaches that become frequent for a few weeks and then hardly at all for a few weeks.

- Sudden onset 5 second episodes that feel like a "brain reset" or a current of electicity/dizziness/confusion/WTF severe unreal feeling that always leaves me saying "WTF just happened"

- Constantly dry blocked nose with poor sense of smell


----------



## Cambella2002

WOW!!!! I have those same symptoms BLUE TANK. Any suggestions for treatment of DP?


----------



## KaiserKlayton

Has ANYONE found any remedy for these incredibly intense VISUAL symptoms??? My DR is incredibly visual . . .it's to the point where I can barely lift my eyes off of the ground for fear of the sensation.

It's made worse when I start SSRI's. I've tried Prozac, and now Lexapro, and both make the visual sensations much worse. I'm also on .75 mg of klonapin a day.

I can barely concentrate!

I relate to all of this and more:

- Exercise often makes my symptoms worse

- Bright sunlight and being outside definitely make me feel worse

- Visual processing issues (ie my vision per se seems okay mostly, but my brain blurs it all when looking from thing to thing, face to face, or room to room, or if I look around alot things blur and I get confused). Derealization is a very visual oriented problem for me. Sunlight is unbearably bright
*
*
Light Sensitivity ............................................................ Light hurts my eyes. Things previously ok are now extra bright to me.
Astigmatism Myopia ......................................................... Double vision at a distance, especially Green Light
Glare/bursts .................................................................... Glare off of bright things. Bursts off of flourescent or LED lights
Halos ............................................................................. Slight rainbow halo rings around edges of some lights
Stars/sparks ....................................................................Gold sparks in vision. Drifting "burn" sparks on occasion
Flaoters ...........................................................................Dark or Light floaters
Flashing Lights / Light Blobs................................................ Either in peripheral or while eyes are closed.
Visual Snow .....................................................................Noisy vision at night or when things are bad. Low light situations.
After Images....................................................................Positive and negative after images from any form of contrast after looking at something for only a bit.
Light Trials ...................................................................... Light trails in motion


----------



## mattchew1993

- Derealization that gets worse for a 1-3 weeks and then somewhat better for 1-3 weeks or so

- Vertigo or a sense of rocking on a boat all day that lasts all day every day and comes on for a few weeks at a time, then disappears for weeks to months

- When my derealization first got bad, I was having issues with an abnormally racing pulse and irregular heart flutters.

- A strange feeling in my upper stomach that comes and goes that is like nausea, but not really.

- The urge to eat more than I need to

- Exercise often makes my symptoms worse

- Bright sunlight and being outside definitely make me feel worse

- Visual processing issues (ie my vision per se seems okay mostly, but my brain blurs it all when looking from thing to thing, face to face, or room to room, or if I look around alot things blur and I get confused). Derealization is a very visual oriented problem for me. Sunlight is unbearably bright

- Severe sleep disturbances/ waking up feeling like I am about to die

- Often feels like in a dark room that my vision is fading away and I'm going blind, but if I turn on a light it all goes away.

- Sometimes seeing vivid colors or patterns when i close my eyes at night

- "LSD vision" I see streaks of light as I look to and especially away from light sources, esepcially if the room is dim or dark

- Constant 24/7 Pressure in my head.

- Throbbing headaches that become frequent for a few weeks and then hardly at all for a few weeks.

- Sudden onset 5 second episodes that feel like a "brain reset" or a current of electicity/dizziness/confusion/WTF severe unreal feeling that always leaves me saying "WTF just happened"

- Constantly dry blocked nose with poor sense of smell
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you, or if anyone else gets them, has these "brain resets" do you have a sudden feeling of deja vu that you can't explain? Because if you do you have the same thing I do, and it's been worrying me silly. It would almost be comforting knowing if anyone else had what I've been having because I've honestly been obsessing over finding out what it is since I feel like I'm the only one getting that.


----------



## Emir

mattchew1993 said:


> - Sudden onset 5 second episodes that feel like a "brain reset" or a current of electicity/dizziness/confusion/WTF severe unreal feeling that always leaves me saying "WTF just happened"
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> When you, or if anyone else gets them, has these "brain resets" do you have a sudden feeling of deja vu that you can't explain? Because if you do you have the same thing I do, and it's been worrying me silly. It would almost be comforting knowing if anyone else had what I've been having because I've honestly been obsessing over finding out what it is since I feel like I'm the only one getting that.


Not sure if they're the same thing but when I was withdrawing from antidepressants I had electric current 'zaps' in my brain.


----------



## xxmdogxx

OK I thought this was one of the more interesting subjects on the forum because we all want relief and to know what the fuck is going on and hearing other people having our exact symptoms has been one of the few things that has actually made me feel attached again. Plus its probably good to vent.

Physical: Numbness to smells, taste, touch, blurry vision, not feeling the ground, severe anxiety, chest tight, can't open eyes all the way, dizziness, tiredness, weakness in muscles.

Mental: Loss of hope and feelings of joy, the feeling that every day is the same, feeling stuck in acting out or experiencing life in a certain way, loss of ability to sense and feel ones "self" sometimes completely, severe stress due to above mentioned symptoms, loss of memory and ability to modulate personality, feeling "shorter" than i am, night terrors, repetitive uncontrollable negative thinking, panic attacks/ feeling of emotional flatness, loss of ability to see things objectively, loss of feelings of novelty and depth of emotion, loss of emotional memory, feelings of demonization towards others, feeling as if everything is already planned out and felt ahead of time, no sense of my "place" in life (that im a brother and a son and uncle that's 21 who is happy etc.) Complete loss of self esteem due to loss of mental/physical connection, sometimes seeing and stranger in the mirror and sometimes me and it rapidly switching back and forth, feelings of being old, feelings of no mental reassurances or physical reassurances of who you are.

Look i was/am just a normal guy and i still most of the time am able to see myself that way. This disease/disorder whatever is just really fucked up. Don't lose hope people.


----------



## xxmdogxx

By the way im a hardcore atheist too now btw someone please explain to me how you could not be after having this particular experience.


----------



## shattered memories

Actually there is another thread like this that is stickied and much, much larger here:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/268-what-is-dpdr-like-for-you/

It sometimes get cluttered and hard to read though.

but since im here, might as well play along. Here's what I have and or had

-feeling like im about lose all sense of reality at any moment
-being hyperaware of my surroundings but at the same time disconnected from them
-emotional detachment, lack of excitement love and nostalgia. only feeling negative feelings
-constant pressure in my head and ears
-feeling like im living in a parallel world
-intrusive thoughts
-brain still feels like its in "sleep" mode all the time
-eyes have trouble focusing
-light flickering in peripheral vision
-weird dark hexagonal shapes in my eyes while im waking up
-eerie sense of dread and unfamiliarity no matter where im at

As for God, I feel like he is punishing me because I took my life for granted and was very self centered...and because I find myself attracted to men more than women.


----------



## life_interupted

Not sure if all of my symptoms are related to the disorder but...

- Brain fog (such as forgetting where the speedometer is in the car)
- Blurry vision (occasionally)
- Dry eyes
- Sinus pressure
- Anxiousness/nervousness
- Hypochondria
- External world feels unreal
- Numbness (no emotional experience)
- Time elapses quickly/going through the motions
- Lethargy/Exhaustion
- Faintness (strangling sensation)
- Trouble falling asleep for feeling like I'm gonna stop breathing
- Obsessive thought patterns/health related and existential


----------



## xxmdogxx

shattered memories said:


> Actually there is another thread like this that is stickied and much, much larger here:
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/268-what-is-dpdr-like-for-you/
> 
> It sometimes get cluttered and hard to read though.
> 
> but since im here, might as well play along. Here's what I have and or had
> 
> -feeling like im about lose all sense of reality at any moment
> -being hyperaware of my surroundings but at the same time disconnected from them
> -emotional detachment, lack of excitement love and nostalgia. only feeling negative feelings
> -constant pressure in my head and ears
> -feeling like im living in a parallel world
> -intrusive thoughts
> -brain still feels like its in "sleep" mode all the time
> -eyes have trouble focusing
> -light flickering in peripheral vision
> -weird dark hexagonal shapes in my eyes while im waking up
> -eerie sense of dread and unfamiliarity no matter where im at
> 
> As for God, I feel like he is punishing me because I took my life for granted and was very self centered...and because I find myself attracted to men more than women.


dude god is not punishing for being homosexual that is completely nuts sorry just had to say it or for taking your life for granted god is something all in our heads that we feel when we are personalized


----------



## shattered memories

xxmdogxx said:


> dude god is not punishing for being homosexual that is completely nuts sorry just had to say it or for taking your life for granted god is something all in our heads that we feel when we are personalized


Well thanks I appreciate your reassurance. However, I grew up in Texas and went to a Baptist church. I believe in a vengeful God. He is a retribution paladin. 
Instead of outright killing me, I feel he made me feel dead (which I literally do) so I can see how good my life was. I guess its like that movie It's A Wonderful Life? Im just not sure Im gonna have the happy ending Jimmy Stewart did.

But anyway, how was your faith before this happened to you?


----------



## wellsiee

shattered memories said:


> Well thanks I appreciate your reassurance. However, I grew up in Texas and went to a Baptist church. I believe in a vengeful God. He is a retribution paladin.
> Instead of outright killing me, I feel he made me feel dead (which I literally do) so I can see how good my life was. I guess its like that movie It's A Wonderful Life? Im just not sure Im gonna have the happy ending Jimmy Stewart did.
> 
> But anyway, how was your faith before this happened to you?


don't think of it as a punishment at all, and DEFINITELY don't think its because you're gay. this is just an unfortunate event that's happened to all of us. some of us are blessed with amazing healthy lives, and others are dealt a shitty hand in life and have to deal with it. we just have to make the best of it.


----------



## dpisnotunderstanable

shattered memories said:


> Well thanks I appreciate your reassurance. However, I grew up in Texas and went to a Baptist church. I believe in a vengeful God. He is a retribution paladin.
> Instead of outright killing me, I feel he made me feel dead (which I literally do) so I can see how good my life was. I guess its like that movie It's A Wonderful Life? Im just not sure Im gonna have the happy ending Jimmy Stewart did.
> 
> But anyway, how was your faith before this happened to you?


well i had "faith" in meditation and certain blissful states of mind where you feel connected and understanding but it was only because i experienced things first hand through things like dreams and meditation, but there is no question in my mind now that is all a product of our brains in some way or another. However since i was so into spirituality as i recover i try to find ways to work in a connectivity called "goD" that we might all experience through maybe certain neurotransmitters and neurons that arent active during dp and dr. After experiencing this shit i know anything is possible.


----------



## Untethered

In no way do I feel like listing all my symptoms, nor do I feel I can list all of them.

Here are a few:

Abject confusion/fascination at everything around me.
Feeling alienated by everyone and everything.
Parallelograms where there should be rectangles.
Tingling.
Being at once over and underwhelmed.
Feeling that life is something happening to (me) rather than something I am living.
Not being fully convinced that I exist.


----------



## Skynet

Light headed/Dizziness
Nausea
Fatigue
Panic
Anxiety
Depression
Very low tone sound in ears almost like a hearing test.


----------



## intersanity

Does anybody here feel like they dont remember their own house or cant remeber some places is it just derealization is this noal?


----------



## intersanity

Does anybody here feel like they dont remember their own house or cant remeber some places is it just derealization? is this normal?


----------



## Guest

My most horrifying symptom of all is -

**gasps**

I keep acting like DP is actually that big of a deal!!


----------



## DPDreamer

Dizziness
Nothing us familiar
Anxiety
Existential Thoughts
Terrible Memory Short Term
Emotionless
Family Seems distant
It Seems Like I don't Know My Family
Afraid I'll Forget Everybody
I Don't Know Who I Am
Feel Very Little Pain
I Hate Myself
Depressed
Feel Almost Asleep
Lethargy


----------



## Sportsdude8

Distant memory
Terrible short term memory 
Always on edge
Stressed
Tired after being on edge most of the day
Feels like everyday is in the moment and the day before seems weeks ago.


----------



## Omnismorss

Depression
Lack of atention/focus
When i talk to people it seems like its an automatic response not somehing o tough before say same with family 
Eye floaters lots of them
All my actions seems to be automatic
Cant play vídeo games because cant focus on screen like i can ser but the information is not being processes no matter how much effort i put to concentrate
Anxiety
Palpitations
Insomnia
Physiological numbness like sometimes i KNOW my feet is cold but i dont FEEL
Short term memory almost lost 
Long term memoryies coming like a wave everytime 
Emotional numbness
I think thats the most noticable.


----------



## Praise the Dawning

xxmdogxx said:


> By the way im a hardcore atheist too now btw someone please explain to me how you could not be after having this particular experience.


Same here. I was a fairly spiritual person before DP, despite having recently lost my religion. DP has made me realize how futile the pursuit of god is.


----------



## Praise the Dawning

I experience:

Feeling overwhelmed - I constantly feel overstimulated, yet cut off from the outside world. This is expressed easily by the "cotton wool in head" association. My thinking always feels clouded.

Mild dizziness - This accompanies the previous symptom.

Emotional disconnection - I feel cut off from my friends and family, and while I can empathize and communicate, I find it rather difficult to bond. Interestingly enough, I tend to feel feelings of warmth, love, etc much more in retrospect, which has made me rather a sentimental person.

Visual distortions - I feel as though I have a layer of cling-wrap over my vision, and bright lights are overwhelming to me.

Excessive worrying - I have constant, unrelenting health/mental health anxiety, as well as fears about friendships, family, and relationships.

Mild anxiety - I have mild bouts of panic. This usually occurs on days in which I am less depersonalized. This usually involves butterflies, shaking hands, racing thoughts, etc.

Sense of doom - I often feel as though my efforts in life are futile, and that the end of my life is near, or at least, my mental health.

General neuroticism - I tend to dwell on negatives, and negative aspects of my life tend to leave a larger mark on my life.

Hypersensitivity - I am always very sensitive to negativity and rejection, and as a result, I have rejected aspects of my life such as romantic connections.

Tendency toward extremes - I tend to indulge in food, exercise, alcohol, cigarettes, and anything that gives me a kick (with the exception of illicit activities).

Depersonalization/derealization - Disconnection. This should be fairly obvious.


----------



## anon.114

-Everything I do or say feels automated. I don't feel like I'm actually consciously doing stuff even when, which is most of the time, it's how I would normally react.

-I simultaneously feel as if I'm the only real person existing AND that I am detached from myself. I know everyone around me is more sane than I am feeling but I feel as if they are all apart of a story/movie/dream that is already preset and I'm just experiencing everything through this dream that seems halfway real only because I keep 
reminding myself that I'm actually awake

-Hot things feel hot but I don't feel that they are making me hot. Cold things feel cold but I don't feel that they are making me cold. It's like I have no bodily response to temperature. Showering is pretty weird.

-When it's really bad I can't taste anything other than recognize if something is salty or sweet.

-Lots of people talking at once sounds abnormally loud to me

-I'm very jumpy and on edge with any sporadic noises

-I feel like my brain is completely unable to think and it confuses me that I'm able to function socially when there are no thoughts going through my head.

-Head feels heavy and achy and full (physically full, definitely not full of anything intellectual)

-social situations make me feel more and more robotic and unreal

-sometimes things look 2-dimensional.

-my depth and time perception seem to be off

-I'm constantly doubting myself because I know my brain is doing strange things. I feel the need to constantly check the time and date to see if I'm in the right place at the right time.

-I find myself having too much trouble trying to recall past memories. It takes me a good 10 min to remember important information.

-I zone out and will stare at a single thing for awhile with absolutely no thoughts and will randomly snap out of it

-I feel a bit depressed thinking of the joy I'm not getting out of things I should be

-sunlight gives me a massive migraine and makes everything seem more dream like

-I was able to do complex math without feeling like I was thinking. I don't even remember the process of starting and finishing the problem??

-playing instruments feels like I am not the one actually playing

-ears feel clogged and crackly when i swallow

-when I walk I feel like my surroundings are slowing down and turning to jello

-everything feels like it's from someone else's perspective even though I know it's mine

-I either feel a lot of sadness and emotions or everything is muted and numb

-All I can focus on when people talk is how unreal it seems

-when I turn my head sometimes things go blurry

This is all I can think of as of right now. Please tell me if you experience some of the same things I feel insane.


----------

